# Graph Question



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I wonder if someone can explain to me why when graphing frequency response, the frequency axis is displayed as logarithmic when decibels (usually shown as the 'Y' axis) is the measurement that is a logarithmic unit? Curious minds want to know .... :reading: 

Thanks for any response.

Bob


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

We hear music and pitches as logarithmic relationships. A musical octave is a ratio of 1 to 2, and likewise for other musical intervals.

We also hear volume level that way. But dB scales are shown linearly because dB values are already inherently logarithmic.

--Ethan




Bob_99 said:


> I wonder if someone can explain to me why when graphing frequency response, the frequency axis is displayed as logarithmic when decibels (usually shown as the 'Y' axis) is the measurement that is a logarithmic unit? Curious minds want to know .... :reading:
> 
> Thanks for any response.
> 
> Bob


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you, Ethan.

Bob


----------

